# Swarm cut out in between floor joist.



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm a little baffled on the best way to tackle this cut out. First floor is brick and the second is lap siding. The bees are in between floors in the cavity created by the floor joist. I think I am going to drill a 1-1/2 to explore where the hive is then sawzall the ledger until I can reach it. 



On another note I got a deal on a new ladder. It's a 22 ft multi position ladder by Werner. Lowes has it for 179. They price matched Home Depot for 175 and gave an additional 10% off then I used my lowes card for another 5% off. The ladder was $153. Not bad for an 11 foot twin step and 22 ft extension all in one.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope. You are charging them. You may need a 4 " grander and a Diamond blade and cut the brick out. If this is your first one and do don't know Construction framing this one may be a good one to pass on. 
David


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

would a trap out be possible?


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I am charging them I fully expect this to be a great endeavor though. I have a construction background. Although I am experienced in house building in the Pacific Northwest. They tend to build a little different here in Texas. I'm not sure if its a faux brick siding or the real thing. I'm still going off what the people told me. I'm going to inspect it here in a few days to see if its in my capabilities.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

tsmullins said:


> would a trap out be possible?


Maybe I still haven't laid eyes on it. I don't think so though. They are getting aggressive and attacking the lady's dog. I'm in AHB territory so its probably not a good idea. I removed one really aggresive hive already which I think was africanized. Ended up destroying the colony. Everyone within 2 square blocks was getting harrased and school was fixing to let out. Unfortunate but I saved what I could.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Easy. Cut them out from inside the second floor through the floor. I'm guessing it is carpeted correct? Pull it back remove the subfloor above the hive.
Had one like it last season..... easy.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Watch this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQdjaHo81y0&list=UUSRygjIHmKEwJ_6LdSvROTQ&index=3


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If the first floor ceiling is sheet rock, I'd go that route.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok both stories are brick. I'm willing to bet 10-1 that they're AHB. I just bought some cement blades for my grinder. Once I finish the contract I'm going to start cutting.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I urge you once more to remove the bees through the second story floor if possible. Have you considered this as an option at least? FAR less messy, MUCH easier to repair, BETTER for PR.
TRUST ME.

Wait, I just read you have some construction experience (house building). This advice I gave you should spur your memory as to how floor joists are designed. They are all the same wherever they are built.
Take pics and video whichever route you go. May just be a great training aid.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I urge you once more to remove the bees through the second story floor if possible. Have you considered this as an option at least? FAR less messy, MUCH easier to repair, BETTER for PR.
> TRUST ME.
> 
> Wait, I just read you have some construction experience (house building). This advice I gave you should spur your memory as to how floor joists are designed. They are all the same wherever they are built.
> Take pics and video whichever route you go. May just be a great training aid.


Aye going in through the floor definitely been quicker. My first cut out was like that. 2 minutes with a chain saw and I was done cutting. I ended busting out the bricks with a small sledge. The angle grinder cement disk kept getting the center arbor ring ripped out. The cavity was about 2 ft wide and about 10 deep. The cb started about a foot in and continued for about 4 feet back. Making it difficult to get to. I ended up laying a 2x6 down, then cutting the comb out and letting it drop on the board.


----------

